# Hua Hin / Thailand



## Sargo (4. Februar 2007)

Hy fans,
war von Euch schon mal jemand in Hua Hin ?

Gibt es von dort eine Möglichkeit eine Ausfahrt zu buchen ? Ich meine keine big-game tour sondern ein gemütliches Grund / Nachtangeln. War schon mal auf Koh Samui und hatte dort bei 
einer Angelausfahr wirklich tollen Erfolg, ist aber schon 6 Jahre her .....

Freue mich auf Eure Antwort !

Grüße

Sargo (sonst meist in Portugal beim Angeln)

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## mad (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

servus,

da war ich vor ca. 10 jahren mal, im melia hotel war recht schön.
kannst aber mit Koh Samui sicher nicht vergleichen, da läuft alles bisschen ruhiger ab zumindest war es damals so. fischen kannst dort auch gibt genügend möglichkeit.

aber ein spruch bleibt bei mir noch immer,

nach hua hin da will keiner hin.

schönen urlaub#h


----------



## Sargo (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

So, so, nach Hua Hin da will keiner hin, mhhhhhhhh,
Du machst mir ja Mut. Nun wir wollen einfach etwas ausruhen
und haben ein schönes privates appartement dort also wird schon schief gehen !

Grüße

SARGO#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Bratnase (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

Moin,

war vor etwas über einem Jahr für ein paar Tage in Hua Hin. 
Da gibt es zwar eine Art Hafen, an Boote mit Anglern kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern. Die stehen eher auf der Mole und sind dabei, mit Handleinen und Senknetzen kleine Fische zu fangen. 
Als wir dort waren, war das Wasser sehr trübe. Ich vermute, das ist da immer so und hat mit den Traumstränden und dem Traumwasser auf Hochglanzfotos nichts zu tun.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fishmaster (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

Hi.
Fahre jedes Jahr für einen Monat nach Hua-Hin.Aber nicht zum Angeln. Trainiere dort immer Muay-Thai. (Thaiboxen)
Zum Angeln ist es dort aber eher ungeeignet.
Ein paar kleine am Hafen sind eigentlich immer zu bekommen.
Es gibt in Hua-Hin ein kleines Deutsches Reisebüro mit Internet-Service. Der Besitzer meinte das im Golf von Thailand schon ordentliche Brummer schwimmen aber nicht in Hua-Hin.Einen kleinen Angelladen gibt es dort auch. Er befindet sich in der nähe vom Tatto-Studio. Wer günstig übernachten möchte sollte sich vom Taxifahrer zum -Sukwilai- bringen lassen.
melde sich beim -Don- und bestellt von mir -Marco- einen schönen Gruß.
Zum vollständigem Relaxen empfehle ich Koh-Samui. Im Nördlichem Teil der Insel befindet sich die Rasta-Baby-Bar. Dort habt ihr the Beach feeling.

MFG...Fishmaster


----------



## mad (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*



Sargo schrieb:


> So, so, nach Hua Hin da will keiner hin, mhhhhhhhh,
> Du machst mir ja Mut. Nun wir wollen einfach etwas ausruhen........
> Grüße
> 
> SARGO#d#d#d#d#d#d



sags halt gleich.:vik: 
zum ausruhen ist hua hin perfekt, da stört dich keiner!!!
keine angst, ist schon recht schön dort.
viel spaß, und schreib wenn du zurück bist.#h


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

Weder die Beach, noch die Wasserqualität, und schon gar nicht die Angelmöglichkeiten machen Hua Hin attraktiv.
Der Ort hat dennoch Charme und ist recht einfach von Bangkok zu erreichen.
Zum Meeresfischen hat zur Zeit Ko Lanta eine positive Resonanz, noch nicht überlaufen und gute Fangmeldungen von Barracuda, Snapper, Sailfish und Co.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Sargo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

Danke Euch allen, also in Hua Hin wirklich nur relaxen, habe verstanden und werde berichten.

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## watzki (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

Hallo.
Ich hole den Thread mal aus den den Tiefen nach oben.
Ich bin im Oktober in Hua Hin und habe gesehen das es in der Umgebung auf jedenfall 2 Seen gibt. Dort wird das Fischen auf zum Teil große Süßwasserfische angeboten.
Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Lohnt es sich? Wie sieht es dort mit Angeltouren auf dem Meer aus?

Grüße,
Watzki


----------



## mlkzander (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

vergiss es auf dem meer

es hat eine recht gute anlage in cha am mit arapaima, siam carps, mekong catfish und vielen kleineren räubern wie pacu etc.

es empfiehlt sich aber, sich einen guide zu nehmen, denn trotz des puffcharakters, hat man keine fanggarantie !

frag mal den jules von http://www.siamfishingtours.com/

der wohnt in hua hin und kennt sich sehr gut aus, bietet top service
kostet aber auch........


----------



## mlkzander (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hua Hin / Thailand*

@watzki

leuten wie dir zu antworten ist echt fürn ar...

genauso leute vermiesen es einem, überhaupt noch etwas weiter zu geben

nur nehmen (wo ist denn hier der kotzsmilie)


----------

